# O/U 12/20ga. choice?



## smeurett (Mar 11, 2006)

I know there is another thread on the best guage for pheasants - 12, 20, 16s and 28s....I'm new to hunting pheasants, but have used 12s and 20's for grouse (870s) and my favorite duck gun is my old trusty 870 12 ga.

Soooo, I'm looking at a new O/U, have wanted one for many years and will be using it for ringnecks out in so. central ND (if I buy it). Soooo just how tough are these birds? I read a lot of you love the 20, and an equal amount seem to use the 12. Does a 20 handle the birds okay? Knock 'em down? 2 3/4 "shells, 3" ? Also, I won't be hunting over pointing dogs, so I suspect the birds getting up will be down range a bit so choke elsction I'd like advice on also.
Help!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I like the 20 gauge, their easier on the bird and kill em' just the same. For 2 3/4 or 3in, i'de probably stick with the 3in if your flushing them with the possibility of them being farther away. Ammo for the 20 is cheaper also. For chokes, I would have one barrel Modified, the other Full.

I don't know if you have a gun picked out already, but maybe you would like the Stoeger Condor.

http://www.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/condor.tpl

There is a 'Stoeger Combo' that comes with a set of 12 and 20 barrels, for $550. You can decide right then and there which you prefer without buying two guns.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

s, if you intend to do a lot of walking the ounces really add up at the end of the day. A light weight 20 does the job nicely. I shoot IC and Mod.


----------



## smeurett (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't know if you have a gun picked out already, but maybe you would like the Stoeger Condor.

http://www.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/condor.tpl

There is a 'Stoeger Combo' that comes with a set of 12 and 20 barrels, for $550. You can decide right then and there which you prefer without buying two guns.[/quote]

Now that is an interesting thought-a 2 barrel set, I like that! I had been looking at the CZ Redhead or Mallard, they seem to be a good value and have gotten good reviews, how is the Stoeger as far as quality?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

In general, it is a good gun. It's had it's problems, but most guys find it a good gun.

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=113688

Theres a few opinions on guys who own the Combo.

You can also follow the link to the main Stoeger sub-forum, to view other topics.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

There's only one choice when it comes to O/U shotguns. That's A BROWNING CITORI. They lock up like bank vaults, swing nicely and are quick to point. A close second is a Berreta any of the 686 models.

just my .02
Duckjunky


----------



## smeurett (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the opinions here guys, I finally figured out what the "B" guns were some talked about (Browning, Baretta etc.) and figured you can't go wrong with them, it's just $$$. I'll go over to Gander Mtn. and another gun shop and pick some guns up and see how they feel, then I'd have an idea of what I like.


----------



## smeurett (Mar 11, 2006)

Picked up a Ruger Red Label used for $725-semed like a decent price. Had it out for grouse/woodcock and it swings well and I even put one bird down (and one popple tree!) It shoots 2 3/4 and 3" shells and I have cyl/skeet/impr/mod chokes.
Since this is the first time on pheasant, I'm guessin Impv and Mod with 3" shells will be best?


----------



## drb (Oct 30, 2005)

I like to 20GAs if I'm covering miles to hunt. The decreased weight relative to most 12 GAs make a big difference. They come up quicker and swing faster. For pheasant I believe the 3" option is important and offers plenty of knockdown power without butchering the birds. Some guys think they need a big 12 GA with heavy shot to bring the birds down but most often they waste a lot of money and tear the birds up.

My favoraites are the Ruger Red Label O/U and/or a Franchi 620 semiauto.
Both shoot 3" and will do as well in most instances as a 12 GA.

I know a lot of folks prefer the Browing Citori O/U but for the money the Red Labels are hard to beat and they are built to last. I believe they are also the only true American manufactured O/U shotguns on the market today.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Get a 12 with the larger shot charge you will get better pattern and a shorter shot string, the larger bore handles bigger shot better and you can open your barrels at least one choke increment and still have as dense a pattern that is wider fringing fewer birds resulting in fewer cripples flying off to die later. The twelve can handle lite 20 gage style loads perfectly, the 20 cannot handle a large a load as a 12 can effectively so the 12 is more versatile.

A slightly heavier gun swings better and kicks less get at least 28 inch barrels.

lastly you ever notice how people tell you to get a twenty because its a pound lighter are usaully carrrying at least 2 spare guns worth of blubber around their waist, 10 lbs of fat 10 lbs of gun both weigh 10 lbs.

If you hunt with pointers the easiest thing to do to make carrying less tiring is to have asling installed.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Have used a 20ga with 3 inch #5 the last two years. I would have to say my success is equal to a 12ga with 2 3/4 inch. All it really takes is a good shot!


----------



## widukntz (Oct 10, 2006)

Last week I shot my Red Label with 26" tubes. Mod. and full with 1 1/4 ounce copper plated 5's and 4's and I needed all of it! Birds were real spooky, getting up far ahead if the cover wasn't real thick, cattails etc. We were walking into the wind with close working dogs, no talking or loud whistles, and we still had birds flushing way out of gun range.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I got a kick out of the poster that said "there is only one choice in o/u shotguns". Yeah, like there is only one choice in food, cars, pickups, lifestyles, and housing! Wow! As far as the gauge question, the 12 ga. is the only choice in shotguns.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

My wife shoots a Franchi 20 renaissance classic. Sweet gun that weighs less than 6 pounds but felt recoil is less than my remington 20 with a pound more weight. She shoots a 3" #5 lead or #4 steel mod/full with lead, impcyl/mod for steel. http://www.franchiusa.com/firearms/renaissance.tpl
She doesn't need a 12 since she hits what she aims at. She also shoots a Rem 700 mountain rifle in .243 for deer season. Done every friday by sunset for 14 of last 16 years. Me, I am old fashioned with a 12 ga side by side for pheasants 2 3/4 #5 lead or #3 steel with suitable chokes, 12 ga pump for waterfowl. and a Rem 700 in 06 for deer or a 30-30 lever action.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> Get a 12 with the larger shot charge you will get better pattern


:bs:
I patterned my 20 today with Winchester Double-X's, #6 shot out of a full choke. At 50 yards I had a pattern even the most resilient rooster wouldnt survive.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope you all realize my 12 ga. comment above was a joke-I'm a little smarter than that!


----------

